# Confirmed: 2019+ Stop/Start Button to be included!



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*About darn time... hmy:*


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's listed on chevy websight also.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

One year too late lol. That was the only thing stopping me in buying the automatic but I still like the manual very much thank you!


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> One year too late lol. That was the only thing stopping me in buying the automatic but I still like the manual very much thank you!


Seriously,that was a deal-breaker for you? Just move the shift lever forward or back. But I guess it may be a small issue if you're stck in traffic every day. Good thing you didn't wait another year for a manual!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Also 2018 appears to be the last year of the manual transmission.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> Also 2018 appears to be the last year of the manual transmission.


I know lol. That was a win win situation for me. Lucky me.


----------

